# اخر اصدارات اللعبه الاكثر شهره LUXOR 5th Passage لينك واحد فقط على عدة سيرفرات



## nexxt (5 يناير 2011)

LUXOR 5th Passage






​ الان اخر اصدارت اللعبه الشهير LUXOR حيث الاثاره والاكشن الرهيب لعبه يتميز الاصدار الاحدث منها بالعديد من المميزات الاضافيه حيث يختلف مستوى اللعب وايضا الانشطه المطلوب تطبيقها وتتعدد الالغاز متزاحمه خلال 100 مستوى يطلب منك خلالها تحرير مصر القديمه حيث الاثاره والمتعه فى حل الالغاز المتشابكه واحد تلو الاخر ………….. لعبه رائعه تستحق التحميل​ 

DESCRIPTION
​ Get ready to wield your winged-scarab shooter in an all-new LUXOR! Unlock all 20 achievements as you collect falling treasures and eliminate the oncoming chains of spheres in the #1 action-puzzle game. Save ancient Egypt in the 100-level Adventure mode, or test your accuracy in Blast mode—the 2-minute timed mode that challenges you to rack up the points. Four new power-ups, 25 all-new backgrounds and pathways, and introducing the Eye of Horus button—click the button when you’re in a real jam to eliminate all remaining spheres!​ 

SHOTS

​ 





​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 

Game Features

• 100 all-new Adventure Mode levels
• Classic LUXOR game play style with 25 all-new backgrounds & pathways
• New bonus stage
• 4 difficulty levels: Easy, Medium, Hard & INSANE
• 20 Achievements to earn
• All-new Blast Mode lets you test your skills in two minutes!
• Players’ Choice Mode includes 15 fan-favorite levels from LUXOR 2, LUXOR 3 & Quest for the Afterlife
• Eye of Horus lets you summon the Pharaoh to destroy the remaining spheres!
• 4 all-new power-ups: Double Shooter, Black Hole, Spiker, & Lead Barrage​ 

DOWNLOAD : LUXOR 5th Passage​ 

hotfile

​ fileserve

​ filefactory​


----------



## حسن-12 (8 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم جاري التحميل أرجوا فقط ألا يكون بها فيروس مشكور أخي​​


----------

